# wendy&dave



## wendy&dave (May 1, 2011)

We are seeking advise / information on moving to Canada.
We have explored the option to use a solicitor in Canada but not sure that this is the right route to take. We had thought that taking some of the worry out of the process e.g. submitting application would be beneficial but this is costly.

We have been told that with son and daughter in law sponsoring us the process would take around 65months. Sponsorship forms are completed and this has not highlighted any problems so far.

We would appreciate any info on use of solicitor or if best to DIY our application. 
We are both in our late 50s and looking to retire in Canada in the Burlington Ontario area. Any advise on retirement in Canada would be helpful.

Thank you 
Wendy


----------



## derrickdavies (Oct 31, 2008)

As an immigrant into Canada who had quite a few problems with my application,I would not bother with a lawyer.It will take some work on your part by going on line and working through the system,it will take time,using a lawyer will not make any difference to your application oe the time it takes.Keep your money and do the work on line.


----------



## jeff66 (Aug 19, 2009)

We used a lawyer, It was great. We had problem, he sorted them all! Application to landing was about 26 months. Been here 20 months now. I came over as an investor, Lawyer cost me around 5K, But he saved me 10K on investor interest!

Jeff


----------

